# Persimmon Pot Call



## BrentWin (Feb 16, 2015)

Here's a pot that I made from some persimmon that I got from mike1950. As you can see, it has the black heartwood stripe through it. The stripe makes a plain wood interesting.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 16, 2015)

The stripe def gives it character and makes it sharp lookin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2015)

Classic! looks like a desert sunset...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2015)

I agree with Barry- Looks great!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Feb 17, 2015)

Very nice! Love persimmon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2015)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty pretty. I got some from Mike1950 last year when I stopped by his house. Love turning it, great for sound to. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow I love the look of that call. That is a beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice call Brent. I like the way you lined that black stripe up on the striker handle too. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Feb 18, 2015)

Velvit Oil finish?


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 20, 2015)

bald9eagle said:


> Velvit Oil finish?



Teakwood oil


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 20, 2015)

Beauty in the simplicity of it. I like that a lot.


----------

